# Bruce McNabb/von Adelshausen



## IndyGSD (May 5, 2012)

I am looking for input about this kennel. I am looking to add a GSD to my family in about a year, and have been looking at this kennel in Indianapolis, IN. I have owned GSDs before, and would be interested in competing in agility. I would love any input that you have about this kennel. Thank you!


----------

